# footholds under the ice for beaver



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i have heard a few people talking about trapping beaver under the ice with footholds how do you do this i have always used baited conibears and snare poles but thought i would give the footholds a try so if you have any advice it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Snowshark (Jan 31, 2007)

I have tried it. It is a lot of work, you basically make a shelf on a pole set the trap on the shelf and put bait on the pole above the trap. I stick to bodygrips and snares. I don't think its worth the time.


----------

